
Why one tech CEO doesn't let employees email each other - fraXis
http://www.businessinsider.com/atmoic-212-doesnt-use-internal-email-2016-1
======
cballard
Maybe this is a sales-heavy organization, but if they're hiring engineers,
requiring synchronous communication is terrible. The amount of time spent
getting back into flow will be huge, every time someone comes over for a
"quick question".

> And the best part of this new norm is the change in the atmosphere, Dooris
> concludes. "Before, there were just too many occasions of listening to the
> sounds of the office and only hearing the clicking of keyboard. Now you can
> hear the excitement and people talking."

Yes, having a quiet environment is just _horrible_.

[https://signalvnoise.com/posts/3357-an-office-with-
ldquolibr...](https://signalvnoise.com/posts/3357-an-office-with-ldquolibrary-
rulesrdquo)

